# 1099 difference as my income



## Dixon (Jan 23, 2017)

i received a uber 1099 my total gross was 92xxxx , but I check my bank deposit only 70xxxx. What is the $22000 difference? Booking fee? Do I need to file $92k or $70k?
My online mileage is 42xxx , I am going to add 10000 miles for dead miles , but I don’t keep track for my mileage, is this ok?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Dixon said:


> i received a uber 1099 my total gross was 92xxxx , but I check my bank deposit only 70xxxx. What is the $22000 difference? Booking fee? Do I need to file $92k or $70k?
> My online mileage is 42xxx , I am going to add 10000 miles for dead miles , but I don't keep track for my mileage, is this ok?


You might consider going to a tax professional this year so that you will understand how to do your returns yourself next year. Guesstimates of dead miles on top of Uber's tally might be a problem without a log, in event of an audit.
If you're going to file on your own get a tax program like TurboTax and the software will walk you through the returns with a Q&A format. T/T is supposed to be free on Uber's website.
You subtract all the fees from the $92k to get your gross earnings from self employment of $70k, then take your mileage and other expenses off that figure to arrive at your profit or loss on Schedule C. In addition to income taxes, you will owe contributions to Social Security and Medicare if your profits are $400 or more; that's on Schedule SE.

Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


----------



## Dixon (Jan 23, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> You might consider going to a tax professional this year so that you will understand how to do your returns yourself next year. Guesstimates of dead miles on top of Uber's tally might be a problem without a log, in event of an audit.
> If you're going to file on your own get a tax program like TurboTax and the software will walk you through the returns with a Q&A format. T/T is supposed to be free on Uber's website.
> You subtract all the fees from the $92k to get your gross earnings from self employment of $70k, then take your mileage and other expenses off that figure to arrive at your profit or loss on Schedule C. In addition to income taxes, you will owe contributions to Social Security and Medicare if your profits are $400 or more; that's on Schedule SE.
> 
> Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


Thx , I always hire a Cpa to file my tax


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Dixon said:


> i received a uber 1099 my total gross was 92xxxx , but I check my bank deposit only 70xxxx. What is the $22000 difference? Booking fee? Do I need to file $92k or $70k?
> My online mileage is 42xxx , I am going to add 10000 miles for dead miles , but I don't keep track for my mileage, is this ok?


The difference between the 1099 and what uber claims your gross was... that's the booking fee, the service fee, the flat rate markup, and matched pool fares.

What's the breakdown for that?

It's just not possible to figure it out for most of 2017.

Line item a business expense as "uber fees" and that's the end of the story.


----------

